# Microclene Model MC420



## woodyturner (20 Oct 2012)

Has anyone ever used the Microclene Model MC420 I have dust control set up in my workshop but I have just been diagnosed with emphysema so I think I need to take some extra precautions


----------



## Grahamshed (20 Oct 2012)

Toolpost ( who sell them ) have at least one in their lathe demo room so it might be worth talking to them.
I have the 760 version and although it is pretty noisy I am well pleased with it. My workshop gets pretty dusty, I can put this on and go make a cup of tea, when I get back the difference in the quality of air in there is quite remarkable ( as is the temperature, cools it down a treat in the summer )


----------



## paulm (20 Oct 2012)

Sorry to hear about your diagnosis. I have a microclene unit, not sure which model, and find it very effective but a bit noisy. I also have a small Jet unit from Axminster and find that very effective but a fair bit quiter and with different power level settings, a timer and remote control, which all make it much more usable than the microclene. Both will improve the air quality though.

Cheers, Paul


----------



## woodyturner (20 Oct 2012)

paulm":pt09m91o said:


> Sorry to hear about your diagnosis. I have a microclene unit, not sure which model, and find it very effective but a bit noisy. I also have a small Jet unit from Axminster and find that very effective but a fair bit quiter and with different power level settings, a timer and remote control, which all make it much more usable than the microclene. Both will improve the air quality though.
> 
> Cheers, Paul


Thanks Paul I have the large Jet unit up in the center of the workshop and agree with you they are very good but wanted a smaller unit local to the lathe.

And thank you Graham for your info


----------



## jaywhoopee (20 Oct 2012)

I also have the MC760.

Something which may be worth mentioning is that the standard Microclene filter is rated G4, which is 65% effective at filtering dust under 1 micron.

If there's a chance that the materials or techniques you're using will produce small particles, it's possible to fit a finer filter.

There are a few more details in this blog post:

http://aggravatedwoodbutchery.wordpress.com/2012/05/28/upgrading-the-microclene-mc760/


----------



## woodyturner (20 Oct 2012)

jaywhoopee":286qaa5h said:


> I also have the MC760.
> 
> Something which may be worth mentioning is that the standard Microclene filter is rated G4, which is 65% effective at filtering dust under 1 micron.
> 
> ...


That was really helpful thank you very much I shall be investigating that possibility it looks very promising


----------



## Mickfb (21 Oct 2012)

I have the MC420 and I am very pleased with it. It is a little noisy but you soon get used to it. It's not noticeable when other machines are running. It has transformed the workshop environment. Can not recommend it enough. 

Mick


----------



## Solicitus (22 Oct 2012)

Hi there, 

I'm new to the forum ( been lurking for a while!). I recently acquired a lathe for the first time - an ageing ELU DB 180. I have used in my workshop for a number of years the mc400 , which I think is the predecessor of the mc 420. My only gripe is the noise, although to be fair when you have a camvac screaming merrily in the corner you no longer realise the microlene is on at all. It is very effective - I bought it when I was using a lot of mdf on the table saw, but now have it suspended above the lathe and you can see the airborne dust being dragged up to it. It is on all the time if I am sanding, and I run it on a timer so that it cleans the air after I have finished for the evening. I wouldn't be without it. 

Robert


----------



## Silverbirch (22 Oct 2012)

I have a MC400 too. I find the noise very irritating. OK, it is drowned out by a Camvac, but you don`t normally have that running continuously. If I was looking to replace it, I`d want to check out the competition for noise levels (easier said than done though! )

Ian


----------



## woodyturner (22 Oct 2012)

I have ordered the mc760 and it is being delivered tomorrow so thank you all for your help and input I will let you know what it is like when it is set up thanks again


----------



## gregmcateer (22 Oct 2012)

wt,
Hope it works out and the dreaded e doesn't put paid to your woodwork.
Greg


----------



## woodyturner (22 Oct 2012)

Thank you Greg I have had an email from tool post and the delivery company it is being delivered tomorrow hows that for service


----------



## Grahamshed (23 Oct 2012)

Peter at Toolpost seems a pretty good guy from what I have seen of him. The 760 is brilliant at sucking the air in, OL, it is noisy but it isn't at an irritating pitch. I think you will just get used to it.


----------



## woodyturner (23 Oct 2012)

I got an email this morning from tool post to inform me that it will arrive between 8.30 to 9.30 and lo & behold it arrived at 8.55am now is that good service or whot


----------



## Harbo (23 Oct 2012)

I have an Axminster one and a Microclene - the MC sounds louder but when tested gives off the same dB levels. It's just a different pitch/frequency?

Rod


----------



## woodyturner (23 Oct 2012)

I have just plugged it in and the little bit of noise it makes is insignificant and it seems quite powerful I will test it out latter in the workshop


----------



## OldWood (23 Oct 2012)

One thing to think about is where you position it. This came up recently in our club where it was realised that the the workshop had a number of Microclenes and that they were all in positions that drew the dirty air across the operator - clearly if you are working with it running, then it needs to be effectively in front of you, rather than above, behind or to the side. 

Which does of course remind me that I need to move mine now too !!!  

Rob


----------



## EnErY (24 Oct 2012)

woodyturner":33pb0kt9 said:


> I have just plugged it in and the little bit of noise it makes is insignificant and it seems quite powerful I will test it out latter in the workshop


does this mean i now need ear plugs in your workshop :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Regards
Bill #-o


----------



## woodyturner (25 Oct 2012)

Thank you all for your help I ended up getting the mc760 and I am well pleased with it I fixed it so that it is behind the lathe to the left strange place you may think but as I was sanding the two bowls I made today yoi could see the dust going of to the left straight into the filter magic see how much dust is on it already


----------

